# Flounder in bay off Ft. Pickens' Road?



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody have much luck gigging by wading in the shallows of the bay off Ft. Pickens' Road?


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

thats one area id like to try, hit me up if ya wanna go. Caught them on rod n reel over there before.


----------

